# Can't get pregnant



## keithmack (Feb 24, 2022)

Hello all
I've had irregular menstrual cycles since my teens. I was put on the pill and they become regular. But now I've met my hubby and we want to have a family, I've come off the pill and they have gone irregular again!
Has anyone found anything that can help regulate their cycles and hormones?
Thanks


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 24, 2022)

Have you talked to your OBGYN about this?


----------

